# Seiko Date Wheel Language Pairings



## GlennJames (Feb 13, 2019)

Over the past few months I've purchased a number of Seiko 5 models spanning the 60s through to more recent years.

While all my watches have English as an option on the date wheel, the English days are paired with numerous other languages - for example English / French, English / Spanish, English / Arabic, etc. This fascinates me!

Can anyone help with knowledge in this area? For example, is their a 'default' country combination for Seiko watches manufactured for sale in the UK? Are there any language combinations that are very rare? Are there language combinations that don't have English as one of the pair? How many language combinations exist? Etc....

Thank you from someone who is new to this fascinating world of Seiko watches.


----------



## Boots (Sep 22, 2018)

Interesting question!

I only have one Seiko with a day wheel (I find a date wheel challenging enough in a watch rotation, without a day wheel too, so I tend to avoid them). It has a combination of English and Arabic.

I do also have a Citizen which has English and Spanish.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

I was in Genoa last year and I met up with a Seiko geek who took me around the flea markets where he finds loads of vintage Seikos. I'm not sure how true it is but apparently hisorically Genoa was a gateway to Europe for Seiko, hence the common Italian day variation and the heavy presence of bashed up Pogues in the flea markets.

Kanji markings appear on Japanese domestic market watches and I guess Arabic is for Africa and South Asia.

My SNZG has English and Roman numerals, which I quite like.

I've been geeking out over these wheels - I'm currently trying to justify spending £30+ on a black Kanji day wheel for a mod...


----------



## GlennJames (Feb 13, 2019)

Boots said:


> Interesting question!
> 
> I only have one Seiko with a day wheel (I find a date wheel challenging enough in a watch rotation, without a day wheel too, so I tend to avoid them). It has a combination of English and Arabic.
> 
> I do also have a Citizen which has English and Spanish.


 Thank you! I am genuinely fascinated by the language combinations, and at the risk of sounding a bit 'romantic' - I really enjoy owning something I know has been on a bit of a journey in life (as in the tales it could tell). I also have a watch with Kanji markings, as well as the aforementioned Arabic, etc - I prefer them as they are a little bit different.



Seikotherapy said:


> I was in Genoa last year and I met up with a Seiko geek who took me around the flea markets where he finds loads of vintage Seikos. I'm not sure how true it is but apparently hisorically Genoa was a gateway to Europe for Seiko, hence the common Italian day variation and the heavy presence of bashed up Pogues in the flea markets.
> 
> Kanji markings appear on Japanese domestic market watches and I guess Arabic is for Africa and South Asia.
> 
> ...


 Thank you! Fascinating story... I'm going to try and find some information online about Genoa. At the moment I'm not into modding watches, I'm more fascinated but the concept of the journey these individual timepieces have been on.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

My Seiko's are:

SKXA35 English and French - this was primarily a USA market model

SKX007J English and Arabic - I always thought J was Japan market but who knows!

SRP777K English and French

7548-700B Japanese (Kanji) and English 1980's

6139-6002 English and Arabic - "Pogue" 1970's


----------

